# Problem with MES 40 - Overheats



## chuck41 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker that suddenly started overheating.  The element is on whenever the cord is plugged into the wall, even with the control box on the top removed????

Anyone got an idea about where to start with fixing that?  Element seems OK.  Access box on back leads to connectors to the element that appear good. 

Have no wiring diagram for it to figure out what might be the problem. It is a model 20070211 with the remote control and glass front.  Love it and am beginning to have meat smoker's withdrawal symptoms!

Chuck


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2013)

Chuck, afternoon...... There is a controller under the floor on the left side.....  Remove the bottom panel if you are into it and see what's happening.....    Dave


----------

